# Texas Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, fellow Texans (and anyone else close enough to come by), it's time to start planning our next get together.

Lets discuss some dates and places (centrally located, if possible) to allow for maximum attendance.

I am ready! Let's firm something up.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are ready to go!!!!!!!!

What Month looks good for everyone?

March is Spring Break so we will probably have to plan another month.

The End of April or First of May is good for us.

Lets get it going!!!!!!!

KB


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

May might work of us. As for the location I'll leave that up to the Texas experts.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's not wait too long. May is way too far away. We can take some three day weekends before then, I would think.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

A three day weekend would be good also.

Scott


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I agree, Mark. May is too far off. The weather in TX makes March or early April a great time for a 3 day weekend. We really enjoyed Fredericksburg last year. Anywhere in that part of the State should work out well for most. And there is a lot to see and do as well.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I did some Mapquesting and kind of figured just east or northeast of Fredericksburg would be most centrally located. How about this place? Might work. http://www.pecanpark.com/

Anyone been there before? What do y'all think?

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I did some Mapquesting and kind of figured just east or northeast of Fredericksburg would be most centrally located. How about this place? Might work. http://www.pecanpark.com/
> 
> Anyone been there before? What do y'all think?
> 
> Mark


Mark,
The park looks good We can't do it until late March or early April. You guys pick a date and we will let you know if we can make it.

Scott


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi! That Pecan Park is beautiful! Is that in the bluebonnet blooming area? We still have a 12-year-old at home so we're limited in our 3-day weekends due to school and I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year), but I notice there is a "teacher's inservice" day off on Monday, April 23rd. We could do a long-weekend rally on April 20-23. We would be coming from Tyler.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chasgirl said:


> Hi! That Pecan Park is beautiful! Is that in the bluebonnet blooming area? We still have a 12-year-old at home so we're limited in our 3-day weekends due to school and I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year), but I notice there is a "teacher's inservice" day off on Monday, April 23rd. We could do a long-weekend rally on April 20-23. We would be coming from Tyler.


Chasgirl...congrats on losing your "Newbie" status. Feels good eh?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Pecan Park looks good. Vicki and I will try to make it this time. At this point, any weekend would be as good as another.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It is great to hear that May is to far off
















Pecan Park looks great with all the toys we need for a Rally.

When is everyones Spring Break?

We can get together on a weekend before or after the Spring Break and for those that can stay longer they can. For me that would be perfect because a three day trip is not enough when ralling with our Outback friends
















Lets get the rally chatter going.

KB


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Location looks very nice. It works for us. Pecan Park has good reviews on RV Park Reviews, too, no negative comments. I was a little surprised to see it is run by a squirrel, though.







We are flexible on dates, even though it is tax time for DH, too. He can always take the laptop. So, throw some dates out and everyone can chime in.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

We are in. Anytime except around month end wich is the last 5 days and the first 5 days of each month. Looks like I need to pull the trailer out of storage and get her waxed up and lookin good. Pecan Park is a good place for us also. Now that Kayleigh is almost 2 I am not sure I could handle a real long trip over a few hours.


----------



## Bob Sodeman (Oct 31, 2006)

We might be able to attend, it depends on the date. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We will probably make it, as well. If others are bringing kids, we'll bring the boys along, too (I know how Mark loves torturing them).


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

We'll come if we can. March is best. April good. May full.

Fredricksburg area is perfect!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Chasgirl said:


> Hi! That Pecan Park is beautiful! Is that in the bluebonnet blooming area? We still have a 12-year-old at home so we're limited in our 3-day weekends due to school and I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year), but I notice there is a "teacher's inservice" day off on Monday, April 23rd. We could do a long-weekend rally on April 20-23. We would be coming from Tyler.


I didn' know dat! We spent most of the last two months, with time off for Thanksgiving in CO and Christmas in MO, hanging around Tyler...

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Haven't heard from the park manager yet, but we're looking at the Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday of Spring Break week for now. That's the 15th through 18th of March. For those that can, come in on Thursday; those that can't, come in on Friday. All others, come in anyway and anytime you can. Most will probably shoot for a Sunday departure. (Similar time frame of our Fredericksburg trip last year). That will give us at least two nights and three days together to "shoot the breeze" and catch up.

Kev, of course, bring the kids. Anyone else with kids, bring them, too. I'll be bringing the grandkids.

I'll probably end up calling the park today to check things out if I don't hear from them by email today.

Man, I am ready. March, hurry up!









Mark


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I didn' know dat! We spent most of the last two months, with time off for Thanksgiving in CO and Christmas in MO, hanging around Tyler...

Sluggo
[/quote]








What!? And you didn't call us?









Where did you live when you were here?

Are you coming back anytime soon? The "Azalea Trails" are sometime in April usually. Do you enjoy full-time living in your RV? Nice rig, BYW. My parents were members of The Sojourners for awhile and traveled several places for a few years, but believe it or not, my DAD was homesick for a house (MOM must have some gypsy blood). So they live here in Tyler and take only occasional trips.

We spend time in Missouri sometimes, too. My grandmother still lives in Seneca, just outside of Joplin. We love Branson, went there last year on vacation (stayed in a condo 'cause we didn't adopt my Havana until August).

Be sure to let us know next time you come our way!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year),


Chasgirl,

Laptop??

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Calendar already full for me 10 - 18 March -- but any other dates or times after that works great for us ..

Just let me know when and where ..

Perhaps also a long weekend at the Gulf will be doable this year by all...??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Perhaps also a long weekend at the Gulf will be doable this year by all...??


I'm certainly up for that.









Sorry you can't make it over Spring Break, but so far, that looks like the best time for most.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, boys and girls, here's the deal......

*Where*: Pecan Park, San Marcos, Texas
*When*: Rally dates: Thursday (March 15), Friday (March 16), Saturday (March 17) with departure on Sunday (March 18th).

I have reserved 10 sites in my name for the "Outbackers" Rally. More sites will be available if you sign up early enough. Deadline for reserving a site is February 15th. That will give them 30 days lead time. Rachael said the sites go pretty fast, so don't wait until the deadline to make your reservation, especially if more than 10 sign up!

*Contact* Rachael at the Pecan Park *888-808-7181*. Mention the *Outbacker rally * and make your reservation. Sign up on this thread so everyone else will know who is coming and when. Unfortunately, since it _is _ a Spring Break weekend, there will be no discounts available. But Rachael said she'd get us together and is looking forward to our visit.

Looking forward to seeing you there!

Oh, and don't forget. The web site shows an indoor, heated pool!

Mark

*Attending: *  
*mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (Attending: the DW, me, and 2 grandkids*)


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year),
> 
> 
> Chasgirl,
> ...


Yes, Mark, I wish! I'm the chief phone answerer/tax return processor/paper shuffler. Y'all plan the best dates for you, and we'll see if we can make it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yes, Mark, I wish! I'm the chief phone answerer/tax return processor/paper shuffler. Y'all plan the best dates for you, and we'll see if we can make it.


Dates are set....see post #24

Hope you can squeeze it in.

Mark


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi! That Pecan Park is beautiful! Is that in the bluebonnet blooming area? We still have a 12-year-old at home so we're limited in our 3-day weekends due to school and I'm tied up until after tax season (Apr 16 this year), but I notice there is a "teacher's inservice" day off on Monday, April 23rd. We could do a long-weekend rally on April 20-23. We would be coming from Tyler.


Chasgirl...congrats on losing your "Newbie" status. Feels good eh?








[/quote]

Oh yeah, I'm on a roll now!


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Count us in.... myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter

but help me out here... newbie ya know... anything special that we need to bring?...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, now we're talking.

That's two.

The rest of y'all, sign up!

Mark

*Attending: 
mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (the DW, me, and 2 grandkids (+?DIL + 1 gd)
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, child - arriving Friday*


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Put us as in. Probably Friday arrival but will try and get there Thursday. I don't want an audience watching me back up and setup. If I remember right that seems to be what happens for late arrivals


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Attending:
> mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (the DW, me, and 2 grandkids (+?DIL + 1 gd)
> Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
> briansk11 - brian, DW, child - arriving Friday?


Make sure y'all contact Rachael at Pecan Park to get your spots.

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Now that it's Monday and eveyone is at work and reading Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We have our spot reserved. We will arrive on Thursday and leave on Sunday.

See you there!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Attending: 
mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids) (possibly the DIL + 1 gd)
Outttahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Friday?
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday*

Updated.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Braziel Outbackers confirmed









kbrazietx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12)

Arriving Thursday!!!!

I have invited another Outback that has yet to join our forum and one Rockwood Roo. I told the Roo we would treat him with respect.

Thanks to Mark for getting us going!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Attending: 
mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids) (possibly the DIL + 1 gd)
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Friday?
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazietx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday?*

Update!









Lookin' good. Keep those reservations coming!

Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Sign us up!

Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)

Look frward to seeing you all.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Attending:
> mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids) (possibly the DIL + 1 gd)
> Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
> briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Friday?
> ...


Way to go! Another joins the fray!

Keep em coming.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Attending:
> > mswalt - arriving Thurs the 15th (mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids) (possibly the DIL + 1 gd)
> > Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
> > briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Friday?
> ...


OK, let us check dates and see if we can pull it. Kathy just had another surgery on the 3rd and is out of work for 2 weeks and I was out of work for 2 weeks on medical leave at the end of the year. Should be able to build up a couple days of leave, I HOPE.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark:
Sign us up! We will at least get there Friday, maybe Thursday late, depending on how it looks for being off at Spring Break around here. Should we have a St. Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night?

summergames84, DH and 2 four legged kids.

I'll be sure to give Pecan Park a call and make the reservation.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Attending: 
mswalt - mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids (possibly the DIL + 1 gd) - arriving Thurs the 15th 
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazietx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday
Tex Ag - Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)
summergames84 - summergames, DH and 2 four legged kids.  not confirmed *

Wooohooo! Another one!



> Should we have a St. Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night?


Not sure what that is, but yes, we need a potluck on Saturday night!

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

OK we are going to be able to make it on Thursday afternoon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK we are going to be able to make it on Thursday afternoon


That's great. See you guys there.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

> Should we have a St. Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night?


Not sure what that is, but yes, we need a potluck on Saturday night!

Mark
[/quote]

Mark, It is any food that goes with green beer!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> > > Should we have a St. Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night?
> >
> >
> > Not sure what that is, but yes, we need a potluck on Saturday night!
> ...


[/quote]

Well, then, I guess anything goes! Everyone bring what they want.









Mark


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

We may try to make it...DW and kids will be in school that week until Friday...so it will be a late Friday arrival if we can swing it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We may try to make it...DW and kids will be in school that week until Friday...so it will be a late Friday arrival if we can swing it.


TexasCamper06,

Late Friday would be fine. We just want you to come if you can.

Don't worry. No one will stand around and make fun of your parking!
















Please come if you can make it.

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > We may try to make it...DW and kids will be in school that week until Friday...so it will be a late Friday arrival if we can swing it.
> 
> 
> TexasCamper06,
> ...


We would nver STAND around and watch someone park but you might see something like this


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We would nver STAND around and watch someone park but you might see something like this


Ahhhhh, memories!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just keeping it out there for the procrastinators!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK OK OK OK.....

We all cant just give up a day from work to be the first to check into the camp sites.....

Lets have a rally in the Dallas area and see who will be the first to set up!

We are looking into the possibility of attending the rally.
We are in the middle of some dramatic changes about to take place in our life and really looking forward to it.... So we are not 100% sure if we will be albe to make it. .....more details to come!

and Mark, Thanks so much for the emails with the invites... We appreciate it!

Bryan and Vanessa

Camp Happy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We all cant just give up a day from work to be the first to check into the camp sites.....
> 
> Lets have a rally in the Dallas area and see who will be the first to set up!


There, there, Byran, no one was picking on you for being the last one to our Fredericksburg rally!







We didn't mention any names.

I really hope you guys can come in on Friday evening after work. Really, we won't make fun of you!!!!!!!!

Mark

BTW, if you come, you can fill us in on the dramatic changes!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mark -- I'd love to attend but Texas is just too cold for us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark -- I'd love to attend but Texas is just too cold for us.


Yeah, right. Just wait until the middle of March when the rally gets here. You'll be wishing you were here.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Excuse me, but just had to get it back up there in front for those guys still pondering a visit!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Update:

Got an email from jacko. He is making a reservation, too.

I'll get the information from him and update the numbers.

Woohoo! Another one!









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update:

I just received word from Pecan Park that they can only hold the sites until Monday, February 5th as they are completely booked except for the remaining 4 sites held for our rally.

If you are wanting to take advantage of some good ol' Texas hospitality and meet some old and new friends, get your reservation in TODAY!*

Thanks,

We'll see you there.

Mark


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Darn, the DW and I are going to be at San Augustine Park that weekend. We usually make it up Fredericksburg way in mid April when the bluebonnets are in bloom and hit the Wine Trail.


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

Its official we are on our way!!

I just made reservations to Pecan Park; I had to do it on line due to the time. I will confirm tomorrow.

We are so excited; it will be our first trip with the Outbackers & our trailer.

We will arrive sometime Thursday morning 3/15/07. It should take us 4-5 hours.
We are coming from China, TX.

5 of us, Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) 
& the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.

Can't wait to meet every one of you, ya'll have been so helpful in my pursuit of a trailer.

We are going to have a BLAST!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Attending: 
mswalt - mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids (possibly the DIL + 1 gd) - arriving Thurs the 15th 
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazietx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday
Tex Ag - Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)
5 Fonts - Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) & the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.
summergames84 - summergames, DH and 2 four legged kids. not confirmed *



> Its official we are on our way!!


That's great Mike.







Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Make sure you contact Rachael at Pecan Park and tell her you're with the Outbacker rally so she'll put you with us.

See you there!

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, since we just found this site, we just found out about the rally. We are going to try our very best to make it , but we will have to come in on Friday evening if there is a space still available ( I am checking into reservations now.) If we can get a spot it will be the two of us and our four legged kids.

BTW- if you want to laugh at my parking, be forewarned- I have a taser . . . . . . .

LOL

I hope we can get a reservation- this seems like a fun bunch, and we really are enjoying our Outback- we look forward to the opportunity to compare notes with others and enjoy a little fellowship.

*UPDATE- just got a call back from Pecan Park, and she has a space for us, and she promised whe would put us as close to the group as possible. I can't wait , and DW is excited about it too
!!*


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

mswalt:
Confirm for summergames, as we have our reservations. We will arrive Fri, 3/16/07 and depart Mon, 3/19/07. There is a 3 night minimum that weekend, and we can't get there Thurs, so we will leave early Mon morning. Can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update: Attending: 
mswalt - mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids (possibly the DIL + 1 gd) - arriving Thurs the 15th 
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazietx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday
Tex Ag - Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)
5 Fonts - Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) & the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.
summergames84 - summergames, DH and 2 four legged kids
bradnbecca - Brad and Becca (I'm assuming)*

Man, this keeps getting better!
















See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!

This is going to be a great time








KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Only 28 days to go!







Man, am I looking forward to this.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We have stayed at Pecan Park a couple of times already ... I stay there when I go rafting down the San Marco river -- the wife likes the Tanger Outlet Mall a mere five miles away and Camping World is about 9 miles away...

I called PecanPark and got on the list

Apparently i am in site 413 -- good site -- getting there Wednesday night ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update: Attending: 
mswalt - mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids (possibly the DIL + 1 gd) - arriving Thurs the 15th 
Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazietx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday
Tex Ag - Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)
5 Fonts - Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) & the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.
summergames84 - summergames, DH and 2 four legged kids
bradnbecca - Brad and Becca (I'm assuming)
Ghosty - Sam, Karen, Ian, and Cassie arriving Wednesday *

Ghosty, glad y'all got in.

This keeps getting better. I can't wait to see all these Outbackers; and to meet some new(er) ones.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mswalt said:


> *Update: Attending:
> mswalt - mswalt, DW, 2 grandkids (possibly the DIL + 1 gd) - arriving Thurs the 15th
> Outtahere - myself.. GC and 1 granddaughter
> briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
> ...


Sure wish we could join you - I've even got a brisket to smoke.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sure wish we could join you - I've even got a brisket to smoke.


Glenn,

Well, smoke it and bring it over on Saturday night







(like you did in Fredericksburg).

You're sure welcome to join us for supper. We'll be having an informal (is there any other way while camping?) get-together on Saturday evening so everyone who's coming will have time to get there and set up and settle down before having to cook something.

We'd love to have you join us. I figure somewhere about 5PM. If you want to PM me your phone number, I can call you if plans change or to be more specific about times.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Sure wish we could join you - I've even got a brisket to smoke.
> 
> 
> Glenn,
> ...


Mark,

Thanks but we've got other obligations, so we won't be able to make it.
Havea Shiner for me though.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Havea Shiner for me though


You got it!

Mark

*Ok, fellow ralliers, this brings me to the next item. Do we want to list our menu for Saturday night so everyone will know who's bringing what? Or do we just want everyone to bring whatever they choose?*

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Havea Shiner for me though
> 
> 
> You got it!
> ...


I agree -- we don't have to be specific but we should at least choose a topic -- ie Vegatable, meat, dessert, breads, etc so we kind of have an idea what we need to bring...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Have a Shiner for me though.


Guessing that is a local beer?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have a Shiner for me though.


Guessing that is a local beer?
[/quote]

It is a Texas institution- the Shiner brewery is a bit of Texas history.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I hate that we have to miss out on the rally . . . maybe next time.

Quick question: Anyone going to the RV show in Dallas this weekend? My sister and I are going on Sunday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I agree -- we don't have to be specific but we should at least choose a topic -- ie Vegatable, meat, dessert, breads, etc so we kind of have an idea what we need to bring...


OK,I'll start the list. I'll update it as we go.

*Menu items:
mswalt - large pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake*.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bump! for menu items.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I agree -- we don't have to be specific but we should at least choose a topic -- ie Vegatable, meat, dessert, breads, etc so we kind of have an idea what we need to bring...
> 
> 
> OK,I'll start the list. I'll update it as we go.
> ...


bump


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I agree -- we don't have to be specific but we should at least choose a topic -- ie Vegatable, meat, dessert, breads, etc so we kind of have an idea what we need to bring...
> 
> 
> OK,I'll start the list. I'll update it as we go.
> ...


We'll bring a green bean casserole.

Somebody better bring some meat.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Menu items:
mswalt - large pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake
Ghosty - large green salad and a case of Shiner's
proffsionl - green bean casserole*

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> *Menu items:
> mswalt - large pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake
> Ghosty - large green salad and a case of Shiner's
> proffsionl - green bean casserole*
> ...


Enchilada casserole ( Hey... can someone spare some oven space??)
jalapeno beans...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Updated:*
*Menu items:
mswalt - large chicken/pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake
Ghosty - large green salad and a case of Shiner's
proffsionl - green bean casserole
Outtahere - Enchilada casserole *

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

[/quote]

( Hey... can someone spare some oven space??)
jalapeno beans...
[/quote]

If I HAD an oven, you could use it!

mswalt:
I'm not ignoring the food thread, just seeing what everyone else is bringing, in case they have specialty dishes they want to make.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> mswalt:
> I'm not ignoring the food thread, just seeing what everyone else is bringing, in case they have specialty dishes they want to make.


Karen, I'm not worried you won't contribute!







Just thought we'd kind of let others know what to expect so we might not duplicate.

Hey, guys (and gals), there's a WalMart Super Center just down the road. I figure after everyone gets there and we determine what we want to bring, we can always hit the store and pick up something we need.

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> mswalt:
> I'm not ignoring the food thread, just seeing what everyone else is bringing, in case they have specialty dishes they want to make.


ditto here . . . . . . .

Woohoo!!! now we be a member 'stead of a newbie. I feel as if I have arrived!!!


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

( Hey... can someone spare some oven space??)
jalapeno beans...
[/quote]

If I HAD an oven, you could use it!

It'll all work out

Add another body to my RSVP list... My neice (12) will be joining us as well...

Not sure if ya'll are aware... there is a Cabela's in Buda.. about 15 minutes north of San Marcos on IH 35... more good shopping!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update: Attending: 
mswalt - mswalt, DW, 3 grandkids + DIL - arriving Thurs the 15th 
Outtahere - myself, 1 granddaughter + niece
briansk11 - brian, DW, d - arriving Thursday
proffsionl - proffssionl, DW, s,s - arriving Thursday
kbrazieltx - kbrazieltx, dw and 2 kids (14 and 12) - arriving Thursday
Tex Ag - Me, dw, 3 kids (1,5,7)
5 Fonts - Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) & the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.
summergames84 - summergames, DH and 2 four legged kids
bradnbecca - Brad and Becca 
Ghosty - Ghosty, DW, 2 kids*

New total (as far as I know) = 38!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

10 Days and Counting Down!!!!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

OK, it is getting very close, so I'll pull the trigger on what I'll bring:

Banana Pudding and Fried Chicken.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Updated Menu items:
mswalt - large chicken/pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake
Ghosty - large green salad and a case of Shiner's
proffsionl - green bean casserole
Outtahere - Enchilada casserole 
summergames - Banana Pudding and Fried Chicken.*

Sounds good so far!

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

mswalt said:


> *Updated Menu items:
> mswalt - large chicken/pasta salad and chocolate sheet cake
> Ghosty - large green salad and a case of Shiner's
> proffsionl - green bean casserole
> ...


still pondering our contribution, but only 'bout a week to go, and we can't wait!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> still pondering our contribution, but only 'bout a week to go, and we can't wait!!!


Whatever you decide to bring, I'm sure it will be fine!

I can't wait, either.

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I just checked the long range forecast for the rally dates in San Marcos:

Every day will be partly to mostly sunny, lows in the upper 50's, highs in the upper 70's. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

We're headed to get the trailer out of storage this weekend and cleaned upand loaded for the trip. If the weather is half as nice as it's been this week, I going to let Mark start picking my camping weekend 2 mo in advance.

I'll get with the wife this weekend and figure out what we'll bring.

Other than that I couldn't be happier than have a short work week and the 1st campout of the year!

Look forward to meeting you all.

Keith


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Since the meats taken care of, we thought we would contribute to what the kids and I like best, desert!

We'll bring brownies, a couple gallons of ice cream, and cones.

Mark - Do you know if we can use the coupon for the free night off the web site or is this week-end blocked? If you don't, I call them and let everyone know.

Also, does anyone know if there is a burn ban? I'm assuming not, but have been surprised before.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tex Ag,

Unfortunately, Rachael at Pecan Park told me when I first called that since this was Spring Break weekend, no coupons could be used.









Burn ban? You got me.

BUT, hey, we're gonna have fun!









See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,
As you might tell by now it doesnt look like Vanessa and I are going to be able to make it. But I wanted to thank you for putting this gathering together and sending me the notes about it....

As far as not making it, I dont think the DW could handle it right now... 
...and that leads back to the big news we had.

ITS TWINS! BOYS.... due in about 4 weeks.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> As far as not making it, I dont think the DW could handle it right now...
> ...and that leads back to the big news we had.
> 
> ITS TWINS! BOYS.... due in about 4 weeks.


Well, Bryan, I guess we'll excuse you *this* time!









Congrats on the wonderful news! Please tell Vanessa we're thinking of y'all and to take care.

Maybe we'll see you in the not-so-distant future.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Texas Friends should have gotten the quad bunks instead of the Roo. TWINS







Better you than me!!!!!

We are headed out in the morning for San Antonio and will see everyone Friday around lunch.









KB


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Is the meat a done deal now? Dw is going to make a special potatoe dish of her creation and we will probably bring some other kind of dessert also.

Hope all of this rain gets out of here before the weekend- we are drowning around these parts. Hopefully this is the storm before the calm!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is the meat a done deal now


Yes, a done deal.

See you there.

BTW, forecast is for partly cloudy to sunny skies, 70s during the day, 50s at night with a small chance of scattered showers on Friday.

Whoooopeeee!

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't wait going to pick up the trailer this afternoon and headed out in the morning. Unfortunatly have to make a stop to get the brakes worked on cause they were not working so well this weekend when I pulled it out for its spring cleaning. The shop is on the way though so we should be there mid afternoon.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

See u guys there ... picked up the trailer already and heading out this afternoon -- i think we are in slot 413 (+/-) ... should have most excellent weather I hope... at least the River will be flowing....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Headed out in the morning as well. A couple stops - one for breakfast and one so the DW and grandkids (OK, me, too) can use the potty and we're there early afternoon.

See y'all there!!!!!

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Two of us checked in already -- OUTAHERE and I -- nice park -- pretty wet hre -- river is reallyflowing though --

No fire ban but you have to use their fire rings....

Weather awesome...

Pay close attention to signs -- easy place to miss....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Ghosty:
Glad you made it with outahere!







See ya Friday! Hope the sun comes out!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Ghosty,
We were going to come in today but are spending one more day in San Antonio. Let the Front desk know we will be in tomorrow by lunch. We will have to pay for tonight but that is fine. As long as they do not give our site up.

See everyone tomorrow!!!!!!
KB


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

BUMP!!!

You have been there all day and not a single post.

Slackers!!!!!

See ya in the morning!!!!!

KB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry about that -- I think a total of six families have made it so far -- all is going welll -- great weather -- see ya tomorrow ...

sorry about that -- I think a total of six families have made it so far -- all is going welll -- great weather -- see ya tomorrow ...


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, got the OB packed and we are heading out around luch time today. DW has a mandatory meeting at work after which time we will be on the way. See youse guys a little later.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

bradnbecca said:


> Well, got the OB packed and we are heading out around luch time today. DW has a mandatory meeting at work after which time we will be on the way. See youse guys a little later.


Roger ---

see ya when you get here --

drive safe ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you all have a Wonderful Time!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Making sure everyone made it home safe and sound. We got in about 2:30. I had a great time and can not wait until the next one.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got in myself. No problems.









Having trouble with my internet. Will post later if can.

Mark


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

5Fonts made it home safe & sound, got in around 4:00PM.









Stopped & picked up my multi-colored awning lights from Camping World Katy. Can't wait to use them.

We took a chance & stayed on I-10 through Houston, even though the freeway was closed there were no traffic jams at all.

We all had a fantastic time for our maiden voyage in the Outback. Looking forward to the next trip.

Especially enjoyed the feast & camper tours, got a bunch of ideas for modifications.

See y'all later & God bless.

Mike


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We arrived home around 4:30 and I am just getting to my computer.

We all had a wonderful time and cannot wait until next time. The Saturday Feast and the Parade of homes was fantastic.

The way I remember the outcome is Ghosty is buying our 28RSDS, Mark is getting a new 5th wheel and it will be a bidding war for his 31RQS between myself and TexAg.

Thanks to all the friends we continue to make.

KB


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone made it home ok. We made it in 7 hrs. A little faster than on the way there.

We had a great time this weekend, especially the kids. We enjoyed meeting each of you and look forward to the next rally.

Ken - Don't forget if you make us a good enough deal on yours, I'll won't bid you up on Mark's. Don't worry about Ghosty. We'll split the cost on a case of Shine and a bag of ice and he won't even remember.









Take care,

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texas Ralliers, the Burb had no problems on the way home. That smoke from Thursday must have been some kind of fluke?????? Maybe something caught on the exhaust and burnt off????? Maybe I ran over a smoke bomb????? Maybe my car died and was resurrected anew????? Who knows?????









What I do know is that it purred like a kitten on the way home. Stopped to check the oil on the road and again when I arrived home. Still full.

A couple minor distractions on the way home, though. Littlest gd didn't like the snot flowing down her throat so she threw up a couple times in the Burb on the trip!









Another was the DW seeing some huge urns at a little store next to the gas station in Brady. Had to pick up another 300 pounds of "stuff" to load into the Outback for the rest of the way home (two huge urns for our "flower garden").

Will post some pictures captured on my little Aiptek when I can remember how to do it.

Thanks to all who made the trip!







It was a great time. I and the whole mswalt family had a grand time! Great families







, great food







, a great time. You guys are the best!







Looking forward to the next one!!!!









Mark


----------

